
We Called It Gutenberg for a Reason - ziodave
https://ma.tt/2017/08/we-called-it-gutenberg-for-a-reason/
======
pwg
Someone here seems to be unaware of the already existing "Project Gutenberg":
[https://www.gutenberg.org/](https://www.gutenberg.org/)

